# Zoom in freeBSD works, but with some easily solvable minimal issues



## Sivan! (May 18, 2022)

Zoom is among one of the new freeBSD ports net-im/zoom, installed zoom with some errors as can be seen from this forum post There are some errors to be fixed, but it works.


----------



## Geezer (May 19, 2022)

More easily, use zoom in firefox.


----------



## Sivan! (May 19, 2022)

Geezer said:


> More easily, use zoom in firefox.



( Both in Ubuntu 20.10 and in freeBSD I have tried firefox, crashed too often. Chromium also crashes, not the whole window, but a few tabs, when there are too many tabs open. I don't want any of this to happen in the middle of a zoom meeting.) I connect to zoom on Chromium, Iridium, but the web versions have limitations, for e.g, the save chat interface is not there in the web version, but if zoom is installed, the application has all features.


----------

